# Do You Have A Piano?



## ellejay-star (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi there, I may not be allowed to post this here, if not just let me know.

I have a question for all you classical music lovers. My name is LJ Stacey, I am a Film Production student and I am currently producing a short film. The film is based on a true story. It is about a young girl from a musical family who goes deaf at a very early age but miraculously learns to play the piano. We are looking for a house to film in between the 5th-7th November. We need a house with a piano in a spacious, not too cluttered room. We would also plan to film in the kitchen and two bedrooms. We are hoping to find somewhere in the South-East of England/Home Counties but are willing to go further afield.

We are covered by insurance and willing to pay £200 per day. We are a small crew of 10 plus 3 actors.

I understand that letting a film crew into your home can be a scary idea but if you are at all interested drop me an email or give me a ring and we can have a chat about it before you make your final decision.

Many Thanks,
L.J Stacey
[email protected]
07933482355


----------

